# Favorite new product of 2003



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

The Titan 3D Scope so far is my favourite! Great scope at a great price.


----------



## Gareth Crowther (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey Marcus, how much commision is Leigh paying you  But I agree the Titan will be great in 03


----------



## Magicord (Jul 8, 2002)

Easton Navigator 

Magicord


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

> Hey Marcus, how much commision is Leigh paying you But I agree the Titan will be great in 03


donut! What I love is that we all asked and asked for a 3D Titan and he delivered in a big way! My next favourite product of 2003 is the Hoyt Cam 1/2. I shoot Sten's whenever I can and gee it's a nice bow! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Beiter Rest. Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## FOURRUNNER (Oct 6, 2002)

Power Arrow Grippers they are one amazing product.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Easton Navigators, even though I didn't get any yet, and the Berry arrow gripper. Oh yea, the Cam and 1/2.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Archery Research ....AR-31, AR-34 and AR-37   
New releases by Copper John   
DFA


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Mathews LX, Hoyts cam & 1/2, GKF Power Drop, and the new Rocky Mountain Ironhead 100.


----------



## ALASKA MIKE (Jul 13, 2002)

Schrewed devibe stabalizers and truball's trail boss w/talon head and truball's ultra extreme w/talon head.


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

My Bowtech Pro 40 wheely bow


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

Scepter 3, Solution 3, Cougar 3 and of course the CARTER CAN!!! cause if your bow's shooting sh**ty, take it to the can!


----------



## slickwill (Jan 13, 2003)

My Phantom II Fury Elite. And hopefully I'll be equally impressed with Easton's Navigators when I can get some.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

*Hunter Elite*

The Hunter Elite with horse shoe launcher is the drop away rest I have been waiting for.


----------



## wonderboyve (Mar 15, 2003)

*favorite product of 2003*

My favorite product is the trophyridge matrix sight i have had good luck with it. And the new copperjohn eagle release.


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

Spiral Cam 1/2 best of 2003 ... Finaly got speed from a 28" draw!!


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Hoyt Cam1/2 and new 2 piece quiver, and gold tip field points.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*BOWMAN ACCURISER*

THE NEW ACCURISER 2 IS AWESOME YOU WON'T BELIEVE HOW IT SHOOTS CAN'T WAIT FOR THE ASA IN TENN. SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

bullish9 hit it on the nose, i love my wheely bow as well.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Definitely the SCEPTER 3 , BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Scott


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Berry Power puller #1*

Trophy Takers fixed rests, Nathan Brooks, Eric griggs and Bobby Ketcher are using them.


----------



## Black Knight II (Mar 4, 2003)

Have to say for me it's the Berry Power Arrow Puller you don't get wore out pulling arrow and can worry about putting them in the TEN ring.


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

Merlin SuperNova (for me) / Solution 3 This is one fine release / Power Arrow Grippers - I got a chain on mine so it wont go far  / Easton Navigators
I wonder why my cheeking account is - $-00.00


----------



## Bigtimearcher (Jan 21, 2003)

AR bows........Solution 3........Berry Power Arrow gripper


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

That came out this year - it's gotta be the Bowtech Wheely. First new wheel bow in quite a while.

That I got this year - a doinker to use as a top weight on my recurve.


----------



## 3D archer 02 (Dec 23, 2002)

*NEW PRODUCT.*

I like the new shelf on the Trophy taker rests, Bowtech Pro 40 daullys, sure loc glory colors, Martans new couger 3, Scepter 3, And I will have to add Mathews LX. 


<<<<SHAWN>>>>


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

*Solution 3 & Cougar III*

It's given me the edge I was looking for.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hmmm, let's see, some of the best of 2003 IMHO-

Merlin Max 3000 bows, Kodiak Outdoors Bowlogic bows, Tru-Ball's Trailboss series releases, Scentlok Savannah Series camo, Lone Wolf treestands, Easton AC Navigator. AND, X7 Blues (Cobalts) are back! (bout time!) Pinwheel 12


----------



## PABowhntr (Oct 2, 2002)

Hoyt's Cam and a Half eccentrics.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Carter side grips for Mathews Bows*

Check these out. Just used them at KC Nationals.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*another*

Picture


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

I don't know about 2003 but the magnocks have to be the product that has improved my shooting this year above all others in 03.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Impact Archery Cosmic sight is another good canidate. This thing is great, the brightness is unreal.


----------



## 3dcuda (Mar 7, 2003)

*alpine*

the alpine vx stealth by far is the quietest and most handshock free bow i have ever shot. would make great hunting bow. their best bow yet.


----------



## EdwinQ (Feb 28, 2003)

Ultratec Cam&1/2.


----------



## KEITHSARCHERY (Mar 14, 2003)

Pearsons Freedom & Freedom Pro bows & the Buzz Buster.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

th new archery research bows. mine shoufd be here tomorrow or the next day
rob k


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Magnocks STILL... .. Scepter III, Solution III..... and PRO 1 1/2 BABY (My new wife..).....Pro1


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

My Merlin Apex riser, the greenhorne limbs when they get here . Good shooting.
Dylan


----------



## Parbo (Oct 29, 2002)

*Pro1*

In that order?...just kidding.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

that's easy  Magnocks and Cater's "the can"


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

the PSE xfactor riser but the grip sux-the balance and finish is nice and though it looks really cheap with no limb pockets, it-in the hands of Jennifer Nichols-has racked up a world silver, an AZ cup silver and a vegas win


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

The Carter Insatiable release with the palm shoe lever. It's so Smoooooth!

But mine isn't angled like the picture, it's turned at about a 45 degree off the handle.


----------



## Hanks Archery (Mar 19, 2003)

Trophy Ridge Matrix sights, awesome!!!!!! C-peep, excellent product. GOOD SHOOTING


----------



## Dimitrios (Jan 9, 2003)

The new Hoyt Matrix , after 3 weeks that i have it , is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Guelph 299 (Apr 21, 2003)

*Bowman custom strings*

My favorite product is Bowman custom strings out of Brampton, Ont. I have had his strings on my own bow and my wife's bow. It is going on two years since they were put on and after constant , hard shooting at 3d tournaments and hunting deer and bear under all weather conditions, guess what, NO STRETCH.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

American Whitetail target butts with the new Rinehart core.

Very nice.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*GT More INfo in the New Target??*

GT can you give me a little bit more info on the new & improved version of the AW target? Ken


----------



## Liner12 (Feb 12, 2003)

Winners Choice new coating on their cables. And Magnocks nocks that fit over X10, ace, navagator, Mckinney pins.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

The new scat release. The best release for training since my 450 dollar x-it........................at half the price


----------



## EnTeLiJiNt (Mar 7, 2003)

The Re-Designed Aerotec and Clear Kurly Vanes (sure they're hard to see, but they look so sweet!)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Tough call, but I would say:

1. Merlin Max3000 with the new Omega cam system. Even a lower letoff lover like me has been somewhat "converted" over to the higher letoff due mostly to the smoothness and holding abilities of this new cam system.
2. GKF Power Drop Arrow Rest.
3. Merlin Omega Systems Target Site.
4. Bullseye Pro Scope with smaller diameter. Those o-rings WILL hold the lens in there solidly. I've seen a couple of other scopes that use this retainer system, and they are pretty much fool-proof.

field14


----------



## goldring10 (May 9, 2003)

My choice would the Barnsdale Ultimate X with wheels, deflex riser and 46 inch ATA...It looks like it is going to be a sweetheart...I shoot fingers.

Goldring10 (Don)


----------



## AR_Shooter (May 18, 2003)

Archery Research .... AR-31, AR-34 and AR-37 

Shoot em' and see for yourself.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

My BowTech P40 Dually. I've never shot as good as I do with this bow.


----------



## Steve Pylypchuk (May 28, 2003)

*PSE X-Factor*










Has to be THE quietest bow i have ever shot. It has been shooting great. Dave Kronengold (the designer) has been working on this bow for TEN YEARS! All i have to say is it is simply amazing. Dave told me that they sold more of these in the first few months than they expected to sell for the year! They even ran out of aluminum to make them!


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

Gotta love my Bowtech Pro 40 wheely.


----------



## DarkRanger (Apr 27, 2003)

*Recurve Target Archers*

If you are looking for a very good riser, check out Best Archery of Italy, the Zenit model.

www.bestarchery.it

Their on line catalog is posted in both Italian and English


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

*Best product of 2003*

Merlin Max3000, with rapid cam 2 

Zenith comfort 2 Flame

beiter scope 39

Magnus


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Hoyt Cam and 1/2, GKF Power Drop.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Newberry bows Sb1 328+ ibo sweet


----------



## johnnylb (Apr 15, 2003)

Scepter III all the way!


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Custom Shooting Systems solid idler.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Best Products of Year*

Merlin Super Nova
Scepter III Fury X
Carter Atension II release w/solution hook
Carter Solution 2.5
Arc Systeme Scope
Angel Rover Style Quiver
Pro Pod
Pacific Bow Butts
Navigator Arrows


----------



## jneylon3 (Sep 27, 2002)

*UltimateX*

I have been fortunate enough to spend alot of time shooting Barnsdales Ultimate X. I have shot em all and I am very impressed. This is a quality, well built bow. It feels good, looks real good , aims excellent, shoots good, and has held up to all the abuse I have given it for thousands of shots in the last month under varying weather conditions... no problems, no unexplained inconsistancies, no messing around trying to make it work. I spent very little time tuning this bow in the begining, and haven't had to touch a thing since. 

Usually when I do miss my mark, I can call the arrow without looking through my binoculars. this bow gives so much positive feedback during the shot sequience, you get to know where that arrow is, with out looking. The bow tells you when you screwed up is what I am trying to say.

I am not saying this bow is better than brand X... But if you do want a little custom added to your pride and joy, Dave Barnsdale is your guy.


J.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Well ,obviosly it has to be Mathews! After all they have the best cam, limbs, riser ,cable guard, strings, limp pockets, silencers and grip. What else is there? I know too(for a fact), I read their ads and they said so! Matt would NEVER BS you......LOL How come no one else picked up on this? OK, OK I really think the Bow-tec duallys and wheelies and Hoyts cam and a half system and the Sceptor3 by Martin. just my 3 cents.


----------



## hardrock6 (Oct 29, 2002)

*LP archery Pro light*

LP archery Pro Light. Light up the blue fiber and never loose sight of your sight pin again. Stop in and see them at the 2 world 3-D shoots. Hunting season is drawing near.


----------



## dmasr (Feb 4, 2003)

*Wheeler Archery*

My new Wheeler Archery Baryonyx SD. Flat shooter & very forgiving!!!


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

After shooting it for a couple of weeks, my vote has to be the new GKF TKO fall away rest. It is working great, very solid. Going to try it out at the Popup Tourney at the Hunters Classic at Bass Pro.


----------



## BOWS5 (Jul 25, 2003)

MY NEW AR-34
VIBRACHECKS ICON STABILIZER


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*ALPEN BINOCULARS*

Im not sure there new but just tried some for first time and there amazing quaility binos at fair price. Im using cheaper pair of 7x42 and they compare to my higher dollar binos. Check them mout.


----------



## Nik (Aug 27, 2003)

Best product in 2003? Definitely Beiter-Rest! never had anything better on my Avalon+


----------



## phaedrus13 (Sep 1, 2003)




----------

